# Any older ladies trying for a baby?



## Josstick (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi everyone. 

I'm looking to see if there are any ladies in the same boat as me. 

I'm 41 and beginning my journey to become a mum for the first time. 

Am I crazy? Is it a good/bad idea? 

It all seems to be a pretty risky and complicated process even with youth on your side. Should I be doing this?

Any advice welcome!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi I’m not doing babies any more but happy to support you in your journey. The stats about older mums can look scary but the stats aren’t your individual journey. Be as fit and healthy as you can be. Keep your glucose levels in target (you’ll get lots of help and support once you’re pregnant) and try not to stress. I have several friends who have had babies well into their 40s and one or two who started their journeys over 40.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 15, 2020)

My grandma had a baby in her late forties. That baby is now 34 and they both where fine no complications and my aunt is a very healthy person now, and grandma is still doing great.

So statics are not everything. 

I agree with everything @Thebearcametoo said. Here to support you!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 15, 2020)

I think that the pregnancies which really worry the midwives are those where the mothers to be are overweight, the more overweight the more concerned.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm 39, currently breastfeeding my 8 week old

I did a post about my experience of pregnancy, have a read and pop back with any questions. 
Only thing I'd say is don't think for too long, maybe get on the folic acid and get your a1c good while you do your thinking!

Best of luck!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m 39, obese and 26 weeks pregnant. I’ll be 40 in July. I think as long as your diabetes is under control there is no reason not to go for it.

I’ve had a rough time with two previous losses, one at 16 weeks in November 2018. Before I found out I was type 2 diabetic. That was the most probably cause for all the problems my poor Son had. I lost teal stone before conceiving him and a further three stone before this baby (and their sibling who I lost in August last year). This pregnancy is going very well so far. 

You will monitored and supported thoroughly.


----------

